

JooJoo Tablet Misses Promised Delivery Date, Company Delivers A “No Comment” - kqr2
http://www.inquisitr.com/64205/joojoo-misses-promised-delivery-date-company-delivers-a-no-comment/

======
passthesalt
It just goes to highlight the vast gulf between the Apple brand and a small
unknown company. Apple has shown us time and time again that its not about the
idea, its all about execution. Just look at what they did with mp3 players and
smart phones.

I'm not holding my breadth for the JooJoo.

------
ErrantX
As I said _months_ ago (cant find the link but it was here on HN).

The JooJoo (then Crunchpad) had to be cool; but more importantly launch
quickly before Apple hit the market.

They failed that; so it will be a flop. _shrug_

(I guess the controversy hasn't helped either - but I think if it were still
the Crunchpad it would flop)

~~~
JacobAldridge
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=734397>

Well said.

~~~
ErrantX
Good find thx :)

I _think_ was remembering this comment too:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=922742>

------
wakeupthedawn
_If I had to score the entire Michael Arrington, Chandra Rathakrishnan battle
over the CrunchPad/JooJoo at this point it would go as follows: 1 point
Michael, zero points Chandra._

I think it's still 0 points Michael.

------
sailormoon

      :surprise_level == 0
      => true

~~~
wheels
Being pedantic, that will always be false. Try this:

    
    
      level[:surprise] == 0
      => true

~~~
ThinkWriteMute
Unless he did

    
    
      :surprise_level = level[:surprise]

~~~
DougBTX
That's a syntax error, presumably. You can't assign to a symbol.

------
rogermugs
even if its great it wont compete with apple.

------
kschua
Who cares? It is the iPad that is the rave. Apple will crush it and make it
JuiceJuice

